# PLAYERS RS4 AKA "Kermit" Visits Orchard Autocare for some TLC



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Fancy winning a bottle of Glitz Tyre Dressing, leave a comment and we will pick a winner in a few weeks!!

Well here it is 2014 another year jam packed full of detailing. This year OCD-ni is going back to its roots detailing for the total enjoyment of it, we are hand picking the cars we want to work on, not just the big fancy cars but we will be detailing for enthusiasts and people who love their cars or cars that will test our skill to the maximum, back to basics!!! and I hope this write up will set the scene for this year. 
First up is a car that needs absolutely NO introduction if you are an anyway into the modified car scene and the VW world, its Carl Taylor's Ex-Players and Rotiform worldwide globetrotting RS4. The car was originally built several years ago and many people may remember it being Orange until a mad notion was taken one night to paint it Porsche GT3 Signal Green. The car came to us via its new owner but in need of a lot of gentle care and attention. Overall the car was sell maintained considering the life its led with very few chips and rash and only had 2 small strike through marks and some bad blending from a recent repair prior to its sale.

The object of this detail was to make it as good as it possibly could be removing as many defects and restoring the lustre of the paint that it has lost quite a bit of. First off it was a wheels off Decontamination wash using all of Orchard Autocare's product range as follows. 
•	Iron Cleanse Concentrate for all surfaces. 
•	Tar Cleanse. 
•	Citrus Preclean and Cotton Candy for wash and pre wash duties. 
•	Bramley Bubble Bath for Shampoo. 
•	Wheel Cleanse for wheel and wheel arch cleaning and degreasing as well as engine bay cleaning. 
Here are a few pics:














Once the wheels were cleaned they were sealed with several coats of Speed Seal and the tyres were dressed with Orchard Autocare Glitz tyre dressing. 

Once the wheels were cleaned they were sealed with several coats of Speed Seal and the tyres were dressed with Orchard Autocare Glitz tyre dressing.

Once dried we could see the defects clearly:


And so began the long process of cutting and refining bringing back the depth of shine and as we progressed the colour changed from a light green to a lovely rich deep green.















Buffer trails evident from previous work also a small strikethrough was found on the edge of the panel but we sorted that no problem. As usual we are left to fix other people's oopsie daisies lol!!






Here where the arrow is pointing you can see a tape line where a recent repair was carried out further up the rear pillar was a fading blend line these areas were reduced as much as possible but these areas you have to be very careful not to compromise the new paint edge. 







For me the biggest let down of this car and what became one of the most time consuming jobs was the carbon fibre trim. This was the genuine parts skinned in Carbon fibre. The finish was very pitted and hazy, so the decision was taken to flat sand it back and bring it up to its original lustre. This was very time consuming as we could not get any accurate coating levels so it was pretty much sand refine, check and repeat until happy in total I think I spent about 8 hours on each roof bar!!!In the end the results were amazing and really brought out the true colour of the weave. 



















Once the correction and refining was taken care of Kermit was tehn Given a cleanseing stage using Orchard Autocare Luminos, this is in replacement of any alchol based panel wipe that has now become common practise in Detailing. Personally I hate the stuff. It softens paint can cause rubbers and bonding glue to melt if not removed and can cause endless swiping issues, Plus it does not remove everything. Another Detailing old wives' tale!! Luminos was developed to replace this but totally cleansing the panel of polishing oils fillers any residue whatsoever even buffer trails and holograms. 
Kermit was then brought out and given a thorough wash down to get rid of dust and the odd bit of fling that I'm famous for!!! As you can see Glitz held up really well to a good foaming and powerwashing and so did the Wheels some insane beading…

Once dry, Kermis was treated to several coats of Speed Seal the first coat applied by machine and the next 2 coats by hand. Once cured a single coat of Valentine's Elegance Wax was applied to leave the finish dripping wet and final coating was Perfection. Now for the afters, I hope you like them as I did a sort of mini shoot for a bit of fun.





































Many thanks for taking time to read my write up and I hope you liked it as usual any comments are very welcome and I would love to hear what you think.

Many thanks
Rollo


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Great work, the results on the carbon fibre were amazing. I would love to be able to hand pick my clients!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

ocdetailer said:


> Great work, the results on the carbon fibre were amazing. I would love to be able to hand pick my clients!


Many thanks TBh its I just want to go back to detailing and enjoying it with Orchard taking up so much time I am cutting back the detailing work so want to get away from what I call the trade details that you see everyone else doing there are so many people at it now cash in hand I am just not going to try and compete so I want to do more restoration details and challenging work not just simple buff them and knock them out and onto the next one. Want to build relationships with customers I have gotten to the stage I forget about some cars I have detailed and have been told on occasion that yes I did that car lol! I enjoy it too much I suppose...

Its all part of our new strategy esp with the new building we want people to come over hang out have a beer buy some products and enjoy detailing rather than the scene points image it sometimes gets. People take it and life too seriously lets enjoy it!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Love the work, but the car is a desired taste, im sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## aj scoob (May 13, 2013)

Amazing work as always Ronnie, I really need to have a look at your range of stuff soon see if I can get myself some new products,


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

ibiza55 said:


> Love the work, but the car is a desired taste, im sure I'm not the only one.


Would definitely agree there, it is a marmite car, not what I would do if it was mine but that's what makes modified cars fun. But I have to admit it works.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

aj scoob said:


> Amazing work as always Ronnie, I really need to have a look at your range of stuff soon see if I can get myself some new products,


Many thanks Give me a should and I will work you out a good deal!


----------



## matt0907 (Oct 30, 2012)

looks incredible, love the finish on the carbon fibre, some change to what it looked like before!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

matt0907 said:


> looks incredible, love the finish on the carbon fibre, some change to what it looked like before!


Cheers Matt.


----------



## bob8925 (Dec 8, 2013)

great job

its nice when you enjoy your paid employment, its far less of a chore


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

bob8925 said:


> great job
> 
> its nice when you enjoy your paid employment, its far less of a chore


Cheers Bob, Too right was getting my pan knocked in trying to compete with the non legit boys so thought stuff it go back to what I enjoy. Nothing more satisfying I have a 2002 Mondeo in today that's been keyed all over and am looking forward to doing it that's for sure.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks great. I really do like the sound of luminos. 

You tried a ceramic coating on top of it?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Rascal_69 said:


> Looks great. I really do like the sound of luminos.
> 
> You tried a ceramic coating on top of it?


Yep Testing with Gtechniq and 22ple got some modesta in for testing so will also be trying it with whats left.. and no issues durability wise, the panel is literally left squeaky clean!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

OH MY, OH MY, OH MY.

Great work as usual Rollo. I really like this car especially the IND's. :argie:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

MEH4N said:


> OH MY, OH MY, OH MY.
> 
> Great work as usual Rollo. I really like this car especially the IND's. :argie:


Cheers Rav, I know u would like this one mate!!!


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

It definitely is a "Marmite" car. Excellent job on the detailing and the wheels have come up a treat.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

ajc2306 said:


> It definitely is a "Marmite" car. Excellent job on the detailing and the wheels have come up a treat.


Yea great for advertising love it or hate it, the car gets everyone talking that's for sure. There was this and a few other cars that we detailed, were the most photographed and talked about cars at Dubshed, people love a controversial car that's for sure!!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Amazing work! Car looks absoulty stunning now

Hopefully be able to check this out in the flesh at one of the shows over the summer


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Jonny_R said:


> Amazing work! Car looks absoulty stunning now
> 
> Hopefully be able to check this out in the flesh at one of the shows over the summer


Cheers Jonny, many thanks!!


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Great work, Looks even more wicked now and what away to show the Orchard products.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

CJ1985 said:


> Great work, Looks even more wicked now and what away to show the Orchard products.


Many thanks!!! Its getting some air time that's for sure. About time Orchard got the attention it deserves lol!!


----------



## george16930 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Stunning work.*

Rollo stunning, absolutely stunning but to be honest that's what I and I'm sure everyone else that knows you expects----your own fault entirely for doing such great work. Lol. ,,,Will be up in next couple of days to discuss next car and see about some more products. Doc:detailer:


----------



## bauderline (Feb 11, 2014)

The car is definitely different, but a fantastic job on the paint and carbon fibre restoration, the car looks absolutely flawless. This type of car is all about the finish and small details and you've nailed it !.

BR Peter.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Fair play to u Ronnie


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

george16930 said:


> Rollo stunning, absolutely stunning but to be honest that's what I and I'm sure everyone else that knows you expects----your own fault entirely for doing such great work. Lol. ,,,Will be up in next couple of days to discuss next car and see about some more products. Doc:detailer:


Many thanks George! Will be good to catch up again see you soon!



bauderline said:


> The car is definitely different, but a fantastic job on the paint and carbon fibre restoration, the car looks absolutely flawless. This type of car is all about the finish and small details and you've nailed it !.
> 
> BR Peter.


Many thanks Peter!



luke w said:


> Fair play to u Ronnie


Cheers Luke Many thanks.


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Stunning car and an amzing after shot


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

gmcg said:


> Stunning car and an amzing after shot


Many thanks.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks stunning, such a stand out colour too! 

Lovely to see the process! :thumb:

Chris


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome job on that. You'd have to have some balls to have that number plate though!


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

As I said in a previous thread I have seen this car in my local town and the pictures don't do it justice


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

As always lovely work on this big monster. The attention to detail is great and is certainly what will attract new customers.


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

The reflection in some of those shots is great 

Never thought a green car would shine like that, top stuff!


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

OMG that snow foam is epic!!!!!!!!


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

It is funny how a colour known for one car or manufacturer can make such an impact when on another marque. 
Loving the work. Good to hear you are choosing your work ethic, and not going through the motions. Refreshing change..

One more thing. 
In this day where metallics seem to be king, it always makes me smile to see a pure colour look like glass. No flake, no candy, no nonsense.. Just good honest results from hard graft.


----------



## Amos91 (Jan 9, 2014)

Think I'll have to try that snowfoam when mine has run out. Good price for 5L.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Wondered why it was known as Kermit until I saw the colour, not one I would choose but works well. Great results looks excellent.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic work!,Kermit looks really good,tyre dressing also,just the right gloss,tyres look stunning.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

mind blowing work as usual Ronnie

Cant get enough of Speed Seal and perfection at the minute


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great work and lovely finish. Really like the colour, something different makes a nice change. Hopefully will see this at some car shows this year. 

Oh, and I like the number plate :lol:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Color of this car after work is immense! Would like to try Luminos and others sample size but I have to wait longer I think..

Top work!


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Great turn around. Love the green!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Amazing stuff :thumb: I really like your approach to it.

I've always been a fan of the car. It looks miles better without the pink wheels though.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Mumbles said:


> Looks stunning, such a stand out colour too!
> 
> Lovely to see the process! :thumb:
> 
> Chris


Cheers Chris. The colour is hard to miss for sure lol!!



Wilco said:


> Awesome job on that. You'd have to have some balls to have that number plate though!


Many thanks. Yea its is perfect for the car but.



MCZ2047 said:


> As I said in a previous thread I have seen this car in my local town and the pictures don't do it justice


Many thanks much appreciated.



MurphysLaw said:


> As always lovely work on this big monster. The attention to detail is great and is certainly what will attract new customers.


Many thanks Lloyd. much appreciated! have you gout your green goddess out of hibernation yet?



dan4291 said:


> Great job!


Many thanks Dan



asonda said:


> The reflection in some of those shots is great
> 
> Never thought a green car would shine like that, top stuff!


Cheers Many thanks. Was a lot of hours in it for sure.



clubber01 said:


> OMG that snow foam is epic!!!!!!!!


It is indeed get some from our site

www.orchard-autocare.com



pogo6636 said:


> It is funny how a colour known for one car or manufacturer can make such an impact when on another marque.
> Loving the work. Good to hear you are choosing your work ethic, and not going through the motions. Refreshing change..
> 
> One more thing.
> In this day where metallics seem to be king, it always makes me smile to see a pure colour look like glass. No flake, no candy, no nonsense.. Just good honest results from hard graft.


Many thanks for your kind words. Going through the motions detailers are 10 a penny here want to really put us on the map with unrivalled results and most of all enjoying what we are doing. Agreed it was really nice to see how far we could take a solid colour and I think we pretty much nailed it.



Amos91 said:


> Think I'll have to try that snowfoam when mine has run out. Good price for 5L.


Cheers Amos. It is indeed get some from our site

www.orchard-autocare.com



waxtrucker said:


> Wondered why it was known as Kermit until I saw the colour, not one I would choose but works well. Great results looks excellent.


Lol. It is a marmite car for sure!!



ronwash said:


> Fantastic work!,Kermit looks really good,tyre dressing also,just the right gloss,tyres look stunning.


Many thanks. With regards to the tyre dressing. it took a long time to perfect it and I think it looks better than any other. Becoming one of our best sellers that's for sure. Even John Deere use it for its show stands!!



horned yo said:


> mind blowing work as usual Ronnie
> 
> Cant get enough of Speed Seal and perfection at the minute


Cheers Sir. Many thanks! Me perfect combo nothing can touch it that's for sure!!



tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:


Cheers Tonyy



Jack said:


> Great work and lovely finish. Really like the colour, something different makes a nice change. Hopefully will see this at some car shows this year.
> 
> Oh, and I like the number plate :lol:


Many thanks Jack.



sm81 said:


> Color of this car after work is immense! Would like to try Luminos and others sample size but I have to wait longer I think..
> 
> Top work!


Give me a should and I will get u hooked up with some.



WAZ92 said:


> Great turn around. Love the green!


Many thanks.



scratcher said:


> Amazing stuff :thumb: I really like your approach to it.
> 
> I've always been a fan of the car. It looks miles better without the pink wheels though.


Agreed pink wheels were a bit of a step too far Yellow looked amazing though..


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Epic gloss achieved there ! , thanks for sharing !


----------



## the rich (Jul 20, 2011)

Simply amazing work, and such a lot of time and depth of detail keep up the good work. And what a great car and that green is awsome .
cheers Rich


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

What a great read! Love the car, colour, and registration plate :lol:

The finished detail is simply stunning and I bet it looks even better when you're stood next to it :thumb:

Great pictures too, cheers for taking the time to post your hard work.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cleancar said:


> Epic gloss achieved there ! , thanks for sharing !


Many thanks Glad you liked the write up!



the rich said:


> Simply amazing work, and such a lot of time and depth of detail keep up the good work. And what a great car and that green is awsome .
> cheers Rich


Cheers Rich. many thanks!



torkertony said:


> What a great read! Love the car, colour, and registration plate :lol:
> 
> The finished detail is simply stunning and I bet it looks even better when you're stood next to it :thumb:
> 
> Great pictures too, cheers for taking the time to post your hard work.


Many thanks for the kind words! Glad you enjoyed the write up will have more very soon.


----------



## dennys (Mar 14, 2012)

Even the engine bay has been finished to the same standard as the rest of the car brilliant finish ,Certainly shows attention to detail.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job looks stunning


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's perfection excellent work on the correction :argie:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

The apple of the owners' eye. Awesome car and work mate.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> Its all part of our new strategy esp with the new building we want people to come over hang out have a beer buy some products and enjoy detailing rather than the scene points image it sometimes gets. People take it and life too seriously lets enjoy it!


Ronnie - I love that you're stepping back, taking stock and doing what you enjoy. That way you'll be producing unrivalled results - it's the guys with the conveyor belts who forget not only the detail in every sense, but the people on the receiving end.

Having ethics and principles will be what makes you and your business a success, and will make people keep coming back to you.

Good luck buddy.

Now where's that bottle of Glitz..... 

Still never managed to get over - heading off for the weekend so will pop over next week for a chat and some Snow Foam. I'm running low and the panic is setting in. I didn't know you made it with low level opiates!!!!

Cooks

PS - the car looks amazing - it's starting to grow on me now lol...


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

ibiza55 said:


> Love the work, but the car is a desired taste, im sure I'm not the only one.


Carl Taylor all over , the guys a legend and just turns out crazy rides for fun , wicked car and wicked job :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Great work man!

Love this car! Funny thing, if you strike through you should see orange, right?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

dennys said:


> Even the engine bay has been finished to the same standard as the rest of the car brilliant finish ,Certainly shows attention to detail.


Many thanks engine came up a treat for sure.



gb270 said:


> Great job looks stunning


Cheers



Trip tdi said:


> That's perfection excellent work on the correction :argie:


Many thanks Trip.



President Swirl said:


> The apple of the owners' eye. Awesome car and work mate.


Many thanks.



Cookies said:


> Ronnie - I love that you're stepping back, taking stock and doing what you enjoy. That way you'll be producing unrivalled results - it's the guys with the conveyor belts who forget not only the detail in every sense, but the people on the receiving end.
> 
> Having ethics and principles will be what makes you and your business a success, and will make people keep coming back to you.
> 
> ...


Many thanks Your bottle is sitting here! Call any time sure you know we are always open!



G4V JW said:


> Carl Taylor all over , the guys a legend and just turns out crazy rides for fun , wicked car and wicked job :thumb:


Many thanks,



JMorty said:


> Great work man!
> 
> Love this car! Funny thing, if you strike through you should see orange, right?


Cheers Yep all the chips were Orange TBh it was a far better paint job in Orange the Green was a bit rushed to be honest and it shows.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Quite like the colour for some reason, some nice photos there. Top work.


----------



## mark smith (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks great. Love these RS's


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

GreenyR said:


> Quite like the colour for some reason, some nice photos there. Top work.


Many thanks For the great comment!



mark smith said:


> Looks great. Love these RS's


Many thanks I have to say they are a brute that's for sure.


----------



## Miked3781 (May 6, 2013)

Now that's what I call detailing! Very impressed. Nice work indeed.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic and detailed work 

Amazing how different that colour looks under different light/angles.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

amazing turn around really good work I bet the customer was thrilled with the end results


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Miked3781 said:


> Now that's what I call detailing! Very impressed. Nice work indeed.


Many thanks.



Dan Clark said:


> Fantastic and detailed work
> 
> Amazing how different that colour looks under different light/angles.


Cheers for a solid colour once detailed, it came alive was a bit dead before if I am truthful.



Jonnybbad said:


> amazing turn around really good work I bet the customer was thrilled with the end results


Many thanks. He was, she has already started to pick up more trophies, A Car of show for her first outing!


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Not a colour to my taste as many have said before me but as a quality of turnaround that is Fab. By the number plate in pic 7 clearly the owner is aware of its impact too and has a sense of irony.
The car looks lower in the final picks too, can it be raised and lowered?
8 hours on a roof bar - now that's OCD :-0


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks. Yes the carbon really let the finish down and as you cant get an accurate reading it was flatten a little buff back and check then a but more and so on until it reached a level that was acceptable. It was worth the effort though! Yep the plate was with the car and suits it perfectly that's for sure. The car is running air ride suspension and can be lowered until the sills touch the ground now great for cleaning wheel arches as well!!


----------

